# Wer hat Vorfahrt???



## zupferl (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem meine 1. Lachs-Trollingsaison nun beendet ist, geistert mir ständig ein immer wiederkehrendes Problem im Kopf rum.

Ja, es gibt auch auf dem Wasser klare Regeln-das ist mir schon bewußt, aber
wie verhaltet Ihr Euch, wenn Ihr Euch schon längere Zeit im Drill befindet und ein Trollingboot mit Planerboard und gesezten Stundenglas Euren Kurs kreuzt? !!!STUR!!!
Ist man auch in dieser Situation dazu verpflichtet auszuweichen?
Man ist doch eigentlich auch manövrierunfähig#c#c#c

Ich habe Lachs und 2 Brettchen verloren:c
Ich habe diese Saison nur 2 Lachse fangen können, daher war es doppelt ärgerlich.

Wie denkt Ihr darüber?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## wilhelm (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Vorfahrt???*

Lade dir das mal runter.*DOC]* 



*Merkblatt zur Kennzeichnung von Sportbooten beim Schleppangeln ...*

www.*boot*sanglerclub.de/PDF/KennzSchlepp.docÄhnliche Seiten 





Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## zupferl (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Vorfahrt???*

Hallo Wilhelm,

die Bestimmungen sind mir schon geläufig.
Es geht eigentlich um die Situation an sich. 
Ich finde es einfach nicht sportlich, stur an irgenwelchen Bestimmungen festzuhalten und damit andere Sportler zu bedrängen, die an sich nicht die Möglichkeit haben auszuweichen.
Ich kann nicht beurteilen wie eingeschränkt ich mit Planerboards bin - hab ich noch nicht gefahren.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Rainer 32 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Vorfahrt???*

Das Ausweichen mit Planerboards ist etwas schwieriger als mit Sideplanern. Unmöglich ist es natürlich nicht. Die Kameradschaft gebietet es selbstverständlich einem offensichtlich drillenden Boot auszuweichen. Dieses sollte sich aber auch unmissverständlich bemerkbar machen. Den Kescher hochhalten ist da ein einfaches und wirkungsvolles Mittel. Rechtlich gesehen hat natürlich trotzdem der Stundenglasträger Vorfahrt oder, wenn beide gleichberechtigt sind, der von Steuerbord kommende. Als Notfall würde ein Lachsdrill im Ernstfall wohl nicht anerkannt werden. Auf seine Vorfahrt zu bestehen, wenn der andere klar erkennbar drillt ist schon unterste Schublade!


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Vorfahrt???*

Kescher hochhalten vor Rügen??#d#d#d|bigeyes|kopfkrat:m
...das hat nach meiner Beobachtung zur Folge, das sich die umliegenden Boote
mit Nachdruck unverzüglich in Richtung deines Heckwassers begeben. Der selbst gefundene Spot ist dann meist schon 5x übergebügelt, bevor man selbst wieder die Gelegenheit dazu hat.
Mein Rat: Wegbleiben von den "Funkspots", flache Kescherführung bzw Totalverzicht bei Release.
Das alles geht ja noch bei freier Sicht. Ich hatte in diesem Jahr nur 2 oder 3 Tage vollen Nebel. Selbst wenn man dann unter Verwendung von AIS und Radar versucht vorausschauend seinen Kurs zu planen um den Autoscooterpiloten etwas vom Leib zu bleiben, halten diese teilweise mit einer derartigen Vehemenz in den Nebel... unglaublich. Die Verwendung von Planerboards sollte wirklich etwas überdacht werden. Eventuell im Nebel auch beschränkt werden.
Petri


----------



## zupferl (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Vorfahrt???*

Man muß vieleicht erwähnen, das eine wirklich gute Sicht an jenem Tag war und ich mich unmißverständlich im Drill befunden habe.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das evtl. ein wenig Mißgunst eine große Rolle gespielt haben könnte.
Ich habe das Trollingboot schon eine gute viertel Stunde vorher bemerkt bis es schließlich, keine 10m, mein Heck kreuzte.
Ich hätte im Leben nicht gedacht, das der Schiffsführer keinerlei Anstalten macht seinen Kurs ein wenig zu korregieren.
Recht hin oder her, ich denke ein bischen Fairness hat noch keinem geschadet.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Vorfahrt???*

Beim nächsten Mal ein nettes Video drehen und auf Youtube einstellen - - - manch einer glaubt garnicht wie assozial sich sein ach so netter Stegnachbar auf dem Wasser verhält.
Und ein bisschen Aufklärungsarbeit hat noch nie geschadet , von daher darf der Bootsname ruhig erkennbar sein.


----------



## Honeyball (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Vorfahrt???*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Mal ein nettes Video drehen und auf Youtube einstellen - - - manch einer glaubt garnicht wie assozial sich sein ach so netter Stegnachbar auf dem Wasser verhält.
> Und ein bisschen Aufklärungsarbeit hat noch nie geschadet , von daher darf der Bootsname ruhig erkennbar sein.



So gut, wie die Idee auf den ersten Blick auch ist. Ohne zweiten Mann an Board den Einhand-Lachsdrill testen, um mit der anderen hand die Kamera zu halten???:m 

Ansonsten meine volle Zustimmung, dass mit etwas Rücksicht sowas vermeidbar war und damit nicht nur eine Frage von Vorfahrt/Wegerecht sondern auch von Benehmen und Anstand.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Vorfahrt???*



> Beim nächsten Mal ein nettes Video drehen und auf Youtube einstellen -


Wobei das auch schnell mit dem Recht am eigenen Bild kollidiert und ne Anzeige nach sich ziehen kann - bevor jetzt eingie losziehen, um sich ne Cam zu kaufen...

Und damit hat das Honigbällchen natürlich recht, ist aber im ganzen Leben so, nicht nur beim trollen oder angeln..:


> Ansonsten meine volle Zustimmung, dass mit etwas Rücksicht sowas vermeidbar war und damit nicht nur eine Frage von Vorfahrt/Wegerecht sondern auch von Benehmen und Anstand.


----------



## rekst (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Vorfahrt???*

Hi
bei Drill kannste ja: 
Manövrierbehindertes Schiff (bei Tag Ball - Rhombus - Ball senkrecht übereinander)
setzen, dann ausweichpflicht klar

oder gar schritt weiter: 
Manövrierunfähiges Schiff (bei Tag Zwei Bälle senkrecht übereinander)

Dazu Steuerbord und Backbord je 2 schwarze Bälle übereinander


----------



## GridtII (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Vorfahrt???*

Hi Frank,
zu deiner Frage der Manövrierfähigkeit mit Planerboards:
Wir haben viele Jahre mit dieser Methode geschleppt und es ist überhaupt kein Problem damit auszuweichen! Was macht denn so ein "Kapitän zur See", wenn er auf eine Tonne zufährt? Erwartet er, dass diese Tonne ausweicht? Da muss er schließlich auch ausweichen.
Formal mag er Wegerecht haben, aber bei einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung würde er nach meiner Einschätzung nicht schuldlos davon kommen.
Hier mal ein Auszug aus Regel 8 "Manöver zur Vermeidung von Zusammenstößen" der KVR:
"*Ein Fahrzeug, dessen Durchfahrt nicht behindert werden darf, bleibt in vollem Umfang verpflichtet, die Regeln dieses Teiles einzuhalten, wenn die beiden Fahrzeuge sich einander so nähern, daß die Möglichkeit der Gefahr eines Zusammenstoßes besteht."*
Dein Erlebnis ist für mich absolut nicht nachvollziehbar. Es ist aber bezeichnend für die Entwicklung der Trollingszene vor Rügen. Ich hab erst im April wieder beobachtet, wie ein wirklich großer Frachter sich durch die Trollingboote kämpfen musste. Der hat soviel Schallsignale abgegeben, da hätte sein Horn heiser werden müssen.
Gruß
GridtII


----------



## zupferl (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Vorfahrt???*



> bei Drill kannste ja:
> Manövrierbehindertes Schiff (bei Tag Ball - Rhombus - Ball senkrecht übereinander)
> setzen, dann ausweichpflicht klar


-Wenn man dann daran denkt, in der Aufregung eines Anbisses-

Ich werde aber tatsächlich mal eine Halterung für die Kamera ans Boot bauen, damit man auch als Alleinfahrer mal die Möglichkeit hat ein schönes Video vom Drill, Landung o.ä. zu filmen

Es ist schon traurig, dass man sich darüber Gedanken machen muß.
Ich will hier niemanden an den Pranger stellen, aber vieleicht liest das Team T..O ja mit und ändert demnächst was an der inneren Einstellung. 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## detlefb (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Vorfahrt???*



rekst schrieb:


> Hi
> bei Drill kannste ja:
> Manövrierbehindertes Schiff (bei Tag Ball - Rhombus - Ball senkrecht übereinander)
> setzen, dann ausweichpflicht klar
> ...



Das sind ja äußerst interessante Aussagen....

Durch den Drill eines Lachses bekommt man Wegerecht, auf Grund des speziellen Einsatz des Fahrzeuges...oder kann nicht manövrieren weil der Motor oder die Lenkung ausgefallen ist...
#d
Kein Wunder das dem Frank so etwas passiert ist.


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Vorfahrt???*

Hallo,
man kann sich nicht irgendwelche Signale aufs Boot setzen. Irgendwann fährt noch jemand die Gefahrgutflagge plus "Pest an Bord"...
Wie oben schon gesagt: Die Sanduhr ist ein Warnisignal. Vorfahrt gibts auf dem Wasser nicht - nur die Pflicht den anderen vorzulassen. Wenn ich im Drill bin und fast keinen Vortrieb habe, kann man das kaum. Man sollte wirklich die betroffenen Boote hier offen ansprechen und zur Rede stellen. 
Schön deutlich über Funk. Selbst wenn sie keinen Funk an Bord haben, merken sie es spätestens am Abend, wenn sie befragt werden.

Ein anderes Phänomen, welches ich beobachtet habe: Man plant schön vorausschauend seine Linie, plötzlich steht da jemand vor einem, der eigentlich vor dir kreuzen wollte. Was war passiert? In solchen Boomjahren tauchen natürlich auch Anfänger und Leihbootfahrer auf. Die stoppen plötzlich, wenn sie einen Biß haben. Dann dümpeln die dir plötzlich vor der Nase mit treibendem Equipment. Es waren doch offensichtlich so einige unterwegs, die bei etwas ernergischerem Zug an der Rute die Nerven verloren.

Eine weiter Unsitte: Verbandsausfahrten. Da furchen drei vier Boote schön nebeneinander versetzt, am besten mit weit ausgefahrenen Planerboards,
quer über die Ostsee. Wenn man dann so einem Geleitzug frontal begegnet, wünscht man sich schon mal U 96 auf Sehrrohrtiefe herbei. Man hat keine Chance den KVR gerecht zu werden. Wenn ich dem einen ausweiche, fahre ich dem nächsten vor die Kiste. Manchmal hat man den Eindruck, hier sollen, ähnlcih wie mal in ganz alten Zeiten ( Tärnöriff - wers noch kennt ) Meeresbereiche von anderen freigehalten werden.
Für meine eigene Rechtseinschätzung gäbe es hier einen Eingreifgrund für die Wasserschutzpolizei. 

Petri


----------



## Barni Lachs (8. November 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Vorfahrt???*

ich kann Detlef und Dolfin nur zustimmen...

selbst wenn ich nen Fisch im Drill habe bin ich ja wohl noch gut Manövrierfähig. Da kann ich meinen Kurs auch 10min vorher um 10-20Grad ändern und halte mich dann gut frei. 

@rekst
Im Drill was zu setzen wie Manövrierbehinder oder sogar unfähig ist ja wohl ne Frechheit #d und unverschämt. Dann nimm doch lieber nen Anker oder bleibe an Land

Gute Seemanschaft vermisse ich vor Rügen sowieso... 

Mir hat nen bekannter Guid dieses Jahr vor Glowe 8mal in einem Manöver die Vorfahrt genommen und als ich Typhon gegeben habe hat er noch gelacht :r eines ist klar...ich versuche schon weit im voraus immer allem aus dem Wege zu gehen und bestehe nie auf meine Vorfahrt aber manche haben null Plan von Navigation. Was mir auch besonders aufgestoßen ist, das einige Guids und auch Hobbyangler scheinbar jeden ans Steuer lassen die dann Null Plan haben. Dann gibts nur eins wenn so nen Boot in der Nähe ist...Ruten raus und schnell weg. Ich habe das Gefühle einige haben ihren Führerschein gewonnen und sind sich einer Gefahr garnicht bewußt bzw haben null Plan. 

Zu den Geleitzügen kann ich nur sagen das ich schon oft die Sperrspitze war...kaum sehen einige das man was drillt, kleben sie am Arsch fest wie ne Klette und dann am besten einer Bb und Stb...wie soll ich dann vorne bitte ausweichen oder drehen...drehe ich nach Stb oder Bb machen die anderen das auch und nix änder sich #q

@GridtII

Wegerecht verstehst du wohl falsch...wenn nen Frachter auf der offenen Ostsee nicht seine einprogrammierte Route fahren kann und 1000mal ausweichen muß ist das sein Problem denn ich kenne da keinen Fahrwasser oder VTG in der Nähe. Nur weil da ne Tonne steht ist das doch kein Weg oder Fahrwasser...
Sicherlich wäre es schön die empfohlende Route Frei zu halten aber es gilt auch hier Stb vor Bb wenn sich beide in Sicht haben. Und wenn ich von A-B fahre bin ich Kurs und Fahrthalter wenn dann nen Frachter von Bb kommt und dann halte ich auch meine Kurs. Dann muß der Herr Frachter halt den Autopilot ausmachen und ausweichen. 
Denn vor Rügen gibt es nur empfohlende Tracks und nicht mehr.

"Schifffahrtswege

Ein unklar definierter Begriff ohne direkte Rechtsfolgen.  Schiffahrtswege sind alle empfohlenen oder faktisch benutzten Routen auf  dem Meer. Dazu gehören z. B. die mit Mitte-Fahrwasser-Tonnen  ausgetonnten Wege in der Ostsee (Kiel-Ostsee-Weg, Kiel-Fehmarnsund-Weg,  Weg H, Weg T etc.). Kein Schiff ist gezwungen, diese Wege zu benutzen,  kein Schiff, das diesen Wegen folgt, genießt irgendwelche Sonderrechte"

Also Rücksicht und mal nen wenig die KVR studieren und auch danach handeln.


----------



## chrischyruegen (12. November 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Vorfahrt???*

"Vorsicht und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme sind die Grundlagen des Verhaltens im Strassenverkehr" Dieser Grundsatz gilt eigentlich nicht nur auf Landstrassen sondern auch auf dem Wasser, da man sich allerdings nicht darauf verlassen kann das alle Leute Rücksicht nehmen geb ich dir mal nen Tip: halte deinen Anker bereit! Sobald du einen Biss hast schmeisst du Ihn einfach über Bord und setzt den Ankerball - natürlich nur ausserhalb der Fahrrinnen!!!! Das ein ankerndes Boot nicht ausweichen kann/wird kann sich ja wohl jeder denken. Da man in der Regel ohnehin nicht alleine auf trolling-tour ist kann ja auch der zweite Mann (oder natürlich die zweite Frau) an Bord das Ankersetzen übernehmen.


----------

